# ok guys pics from tonights workout i look like a waterbotal



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 2, 2014)

I am holding so fucken much water in the last two weeks its hard to believe,its either the peps,or the test,but two weeks ago I was 209 now tonight 220 wow,like I said I am full of water,so I look so fucken soft its not funny,but the calipers tell another story of bf at 12.8% but hard to believe from these pics. I don't know what happened I had a double biceps pose in there,but for some reason it did not load.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 3, 2014)

What peps you doin?  I noticed I am retaining mega water since starting mine.  Nice stache by the way.

Did you just start the test or switch esters or something?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 3, 2014)

you look great for your years..i see you have big massive back!


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice, much respect to an old school lifter and I mean old as in wise not in any offensive way.

Its probably the peps, mk677 and cjcdac have my hands and feet swollen. I was using clen to keep the water off but since I upped the doses even clen is not helping.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 3, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> What peps you doin? I noticed I am retaining mega water since starting mine. Nice stache by the way.
> 
> Did you just start the test or switch esters or something?


I really think its the ghrp2 and 6 sense they both have an effect of catabolic effects and water,i just switched from no dac to dac on the 1295 plus des and lr3 igf1 and just started hitting ipam,but the dac and ipam were only introduced last night,and this water has been running in for two weeks now,maybe its more to do with ther AAS stack,as my tren ace is kicking it hard,along w/mast ace and test prop.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 3, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Nice, much respect to an old school lifter and I mean old as in wise not in any offensive way.
> 
> Its probably the peps, mk677 and cjcdac have my hands and feet swollen. I was using clen to keep the water off but since I upped the doses even clen is not helping.


Ya,i stopped the clen,thinking it was the clen whern i was running it hard at 150 mcg per day and 50 mcg t3 but i really think it has more to do with the peps and maybe the test.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 3, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> you look great for your years..i see you have big massive back!


Thanks,when i am in shape my back d.b. pose is one of my best body parts,i always have worked it real hard,and still do,you must be seeing it in the mirror lol.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Nov 24, 2014)

Much better looking now at 196 today was as low as 194 two days ago,i hold water bad,differant foods effect me too. No pics just yet,but cuts are coming in now much nicer,BF is right around 9.5 - 10% w/calipers,i may take a dip at the universitys tank to see what I really am,in a few weeks.


----------

